# Cod 4 'Awaiting Key Code Authorization'



## Matser Cup (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi,
When I try and join any games on cod 4 multiplayer, it comes up with message 'Awaiting key code athorization' then counts to ten and exit's. This has happened before but if I tried again I could always connect, now no matter how many times I try on any server it wont let me connect, please help.
Also, I dont no if this is any way related but i can no longer connect to Steam or acces some websites I normaly go on.


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

That message means punkbuster can't get a reply (Key Code) to say you're using an unmodifed game. 

I'd say the internet problems are related to this issue. Are you posting on the machine with the trouble?


----------



## Matser Cup (Jan 26, 2008)

Yer, it connects to most things easily, I was playing World in conflict online earlier but some things just wont load.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm in the same boat

http://forums.techguy.org/games/675826-cod4-awaiting-keycode-authorization.html

It works sometimes others it doesn't.

But if you can't connect to other sites maybe the cause is different.


----------



## Matser Cup (Jan 26, 2008)

Yer i read that thread before i posted, nothing anybody said helped me, ive tried updating punkbustr, making the time longer, disabling all my firewalls and security, nothing


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Mines not working now either


----------



## Matser Cup (Jan 26, 2008)

I read on some thread that Activision Support helped somebody fix the problem, but I went through the website for hours and couldnt find anything to help, Im really stuck.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

This is controlled by IW's servers. Once in a while they have issues. There is nothing you can do on your end.


----------



## bryantrance (Aug 23, 2007)

It looks as if I'm in the same boat too. CoD United Offensive and the Original CoD wont connect either.

Interestingly Internet Explorer wont connect to callofduty.com or activision.com either.

What the heck is going on?


----------



## bryantrance (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm up and running again it definately seems to be their end not mine!


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

I noticed I couldn't connect to those websites too bryan.

I put a question about it here:

http://activision.custhelp.com/cgi-...FWi&p_accessibility=0&p_redirect=&p_lva=19317

They haven't got back to me yet...surprise


----------



## Matser Cup (Jan 26, 2008)

Cod 4 is now working fine for me now, it seems that its their problem not ours, so we just need to sit tight until they fix it.


----------

